# Ever hear of a "Rome Camper"



## choate79d (Aug 24, 2009)

New to the forum...hello everyone....

My wife and were on a fishing trip and came across a small camper trailer for sale, and decided it was something we wanted and bought it. The title says "1972 Rome" and I can't find any info on it via the internet at all.

Anyone got any ideas?

Fred


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

Welcome aboard :welcome:

Never heard of that camper, but there's one easy way to have a good time while using it - "When in Rome..."


----------



## choate79d (Aug 24, 2009)

LOL....thanks for the welcome. It is an odd little camper, but perfect for the two of us to pull around for a weekend trip, or better yet, for me to take hunting....


----------

